# Testosterone boosters at age of 18



## WATTS (Jun 12, 2005)

what are some risks of using testosterone boosters at the age of 18?  One of my friends started lifting with a pro bodybuilder and i guess and his dad is giving him testosterone boosters to take. i was just curious what the risks would be at this age.


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

At 18 you don't need testosterone boosters...at that age your natural test is in overdrive. Stay away from steroids or steroid like supplements until you are 21 .Your friends Dad sounds like a real winner.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your friends Dad sounds like a real winner.


----------



## LAM (Jun 13, 2005)

test boosters don't work unless for some reason (diet, environmental stresses, etc.) your test levels are below baseline values.  @ 18 years old all you need is a sound diet and you can grow like a weed


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 13, 2005)

If we are talking about the herbal/natural type products, there is little to no danger or benefit.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jun 13, 2005)

I think you and your dad, Whoops, I mean your friend and his dad, should do a little research first.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> what are some risks of using testosterone boosters at the age of 18?  One of my friends started lifting with a pro bodybuilder and i guess and his dad is giving him testosterone boosters to take. i was just curious what the risks would be at this age.



No, you should not use them nor should you have a reason to. Teens already have high T levels and natural testosterone boosters will not do anything for you. Spend your money on protein and creatine products instead.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> No, you should not use them nor should you have a reason to. Teens already have high T levels and natural testosterone boosters will not do anything for you. Spend your money on protein and creatine products instead.


You mean, creatine like this? http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1737


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> You mean, creatine like this? http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1737



of course, I love Maximum Pump


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

I think everyone does, deep down inside...


----------



## musclepump (Jun 13, 2005)

Deep, deep down


----------



## WATTS (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks for everyones posts. i was thinking the same thing about being a teen with already high Testosterone levels.  

Personally i am just using protein...i have tried creatine a couple time but have never seen any real gains with using creatine. ive heard that some people just dont react to it is this true?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> Personally i am just using protein...i have tried creatine a couple time but have never seen any real gains with using creatine. ive heard that some people just dont react to it is this true?



many people are "non-responders" to creatine monohydrate, you are better off using TriCreatine Malate which is used in Maximum Pump or people here seem to like CEE (creatine ethyl ester) as well.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> many people are "non-responders" to creatine monohydrate, you are better off using TriCreatine Malate which is used in Maximum Pump or people here seem to like CEE (creatine ethyl ester) as well.


*Licks CEE off of 1/2 teaspoon scoop*  mmm. ME LOVE DE ETHYL ESTER.


----------



## redspy (Jun 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *Licks CEE off of 1/2 teaspoon scoop*  mmm.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

You ever done that? That'll make you a man. Its not the CEE that gets you big, its the taste...


----------



## WATTS (Jun 13, 2005)

so do you guys feel that you get good gains on the maximum pump or the CEE?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> so do you guys feel that you get good gains on the maximum pump or the CEE?



you cannot really compare the two side by side because Maximum Pump has 7 ingredients:

TriCreatine Malate  
Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate (AKG) 
L-Taurine 
N-Acetyl-Glutamine (NAG) 
Citrulline Malate (2:1) 
B-3 (Niacin)   
B-6 (Pyridoxine HCL)


----------

